# Ur Quattro restoration shops



## erniehok (Mar 12, 2007)

I have an '85 Ur Quattro that I have owned since new. I am looking for a professional shop in the US that can do a comprehensive mechanical and cosmetic restoration for street use. I would appreciate any suggestions. Restorer's location is not an issue.


----------



## randyvr6 (Aug 17, 1999)

*Re: Ur Quattro restoration shops (erniehok)*

I would purchase a copy of Hemming's Auto News and take a look at some of the shops in the classifieds. There are several pages of them.
I would think a shop that does sports cars, Porsche's and other European cars etc. would be better suited than one that does 50's cars, but it depends on what you need, and the confidence/rapport you have in the shops you contact. Many of these do cars a lot more exotic than your's, so it shouldn't be too hard to find someone, but some are liable to be very $$$$. It is difficult to get a quote from a distant shop without them seeing the car, so that aspect may be a little difficult.
Do you have any contacts in a Audi club or something that may have advice?


_Modified by randyvr6 at 11:16 AM 5-29-2009_


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Ur Quattro restoration shops (erniehok)*

http://www.2bennett.com/body_index.html
Sample work.
http://www.2bennett.com/body_a....html


----------

